# Optimex tear stain remover?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to use Angel Eyes. I had two vets tell me there were no problems using it short term. BUT.....Misha's liver enzymes were off when she was just a few months old. Then she had her BAT test come back abnormal. The vet that called with the results made it sound like her levels were off the charts. But when I got actual copies of the results they were only slightly elevated. I think Misha has something called MVD and has a mild case. BUT...what triggers MVD is high protein levels. Misha was being fed a grain free food with very high protein, and on top of that, the Angel Eyes is very high protein. So for dogs with liver problems, I would not use it.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I used to use Angel Eyes. I had two vets tell me there were no problems using it short term. BUT.....Misha's liver enzymes were off when she was just a few months old. Then she had her BAT test come back abnormal. The vet that called with the results made it sound like her levels were off the charts. But when I got actual copies of the results they were only slightly elevated. I think Misha has something called MVD and has a mild case. BUT...what triggers MVD is high protein levels. Misha was being fed a grain free food with very high protein, and on top of that, the Angel Eyes is very high protein. So for dogs with liver problems, I would not use it.


That's terrible.. I am so sorry. I hope she is better now, she's absolutely gorgeous. I do not believe Audi has liver problems as she was fed a very high protein and grain free food and thrived on it. I will to ask my groomer tomorrow for confirmation of this brand as my vet said "give her the medicine, it won't hurt". I still have my suspicions.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Audi has horrible tear and mouth stains but I don't want to hurt her. I just have a weird instinct I shouldn't use it. Should I just throw it out? Anyone used or heard of it before?
> Thank you.


I used Angels Eyes on two of my dogs who had tear stains and it totally cleared up the stains. Nothing else worked! I only used it for 10 days and made sure I gave them a probiotic as well to replenish the healthy gut flora. I believe there are two medical conditions that could cause tear stains otherwise it's caused by red yeast bacteria which can be the result of a grain fed diet (which I don't do) or because of excessive tearing in furry animals.

Don't use it if your gut feeling is telling you not to. Go with your instint.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sweetp, could you share the medical conditions? Misha's parents are both tear free and so are the other 2 pups in the litter. Misha has good days and bad and I am thinking it may be allergies or related to her MVD (liver not properly filtering toxins) but am very curious. She is being allergy tested this week. Thanks


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> I used Angels Eyes on two of my dogs who had tear stains and it totally cleared up the stains. Nothing else worked! I only used it for 10 days and made sure I gave them a probiotic as well to replenish the healthy gut flora. I believe there are two medical conditions that could cause tear stains otherwise it's caused by red yeast bacteria which can be the result of a grain fed diet (which I don't do) or because of excessive tearing in furry animals.
> 
> Don't use it if your gut feeling is telling you not to. Go with your instint.


10 days?! Wow! I usually hear more like months and months. I feed Audi raw but my mother feeds her rice and bread :at-wits-end: 
It turns out the bottom says exp Jan 2013. My "friend" gave it to me in April. Granted, she doesn't like Audi very much nor myself.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Sweetp, could you share the medical conditions? Misha's parents are both tear free and so are the other 2 pups in the litter. Misha has good days and bad and I am thinking it may be allergies or related to her MVD (liver not properly filtering toxins) but am very curious. She is being allergy tested this week. Thanks


With tear staining naturally the first thing we want to rule out is any underlying medical issues with the eyes and I remember there was a host of them. Tear duct problems, glaucoma, eyelashes growing on the inside of the eyelid, eye sockets too shallow. I don't know how difficult it would be to find a pet ophthalmologist but they would get directly to the problem if it was a medical issue with the eyes. With Kaylee our son found that her eyes worked independently of each other. It's not very noticeable and didn't seem to be the cause of her tear staining.
The other condition may very well have been allergies. I would be interested in hearing how Misha's allergy testing goes. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

S&A, Angels Eyes has Tylosin in it which is an antibiotic. I would never keep my dogs on it for months and months. That could really mess with their gut flora which I would imagine could start them down the road to other more serious health problems.

They say that some water has more minerals in it that could also cause tear staining. It sure would be nice if we could have quick answers to this problem.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Eye envy is topical!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> S&A, Angels Eyes has Tylosin in it which is an antibiotic. I would never keep my dogs on it for months and months. That could really mess with their gut flora which I would imagine could start them down the road to other more serious health problems.
> 
> They say that some water has more minerals in it that could also cause tear staining. It sure would be nice if we could have quick answers to this problem.


I agree, I don't free comfortable putting too many drugs or antibiotics in my precious pup's body. Yogurt with cultures is a favorite of Audi. 

I have tried distilled water for a few weeks, no difference. 100% grain free, no difference. The only thing that worked was a bit of Vaseline to catch her tears. It was a lot of trouble to do 3-5 times a day. Even my vet suggested bleaching her stains with hydrogen peroxide, but under her eyes. Haven't tried it since the peroxide can cause blindness. After multiple vet visits, their simple answer is, you have a white poodle, next time get a black poodle. lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> I agree, I don't free comfortable putting too many drugs or antibiotics in my precious pup's body. Yogurt with cultures is a favorite of Audi.
> 
> I have tried distilled water for a few weeks, no difference. 100% grain free, no difference. The only thing that worked was a bit of Vaseline to catch her tears. It was a lot of trouble to do 3-5 times a day. Even my vet suggested bleaching her stains with hydrogen peroxide, but under her eyes. Haven't tried it since the peroxide can cause blindness. After multiple vet visits, their simple answer is, you have a white poodle, next time get a black poodle. lol


I know that Audi is a rescue, there are white poodles that don't tear stain - you just need to work with an honest breeder who will tell you if the puppy does or does not (usually from my breeder they do not)
And even black poodles can tearstain - it just does not show as much!
Teaka is the first silver that I have ever seen in person that has zero tear staining - even if I am a bad Mom and don't clean her eyes for days - zero stains (but I told my breeder that was important to me)!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Have you tried Tearlax? I would try that and give him a good pet probiotic daily and see if that helps any. 
Yogurt is good but does not have a broad spectrum of micro organisms like a probiotic does. My dogs still get their Probiotic Miracle once a week.

Shasta has a delicate digestive system and she recently had knee surgery. She's been on it daily since her surgery and has had no loose stools or digestive upsets. :thumb:


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Sara&Audi said:


> I agree, I don't free comfortable putting too many drugs or antibiotics in my precious pup's body. Yogurt with cultures is a favorite of Audi.
> 
> I have tried distilled water for a few weeks, no difference. 100% grain free, no difference. The only thing that worked was a bit of Vaseline to catch her tears. It was a lot of trouble to do 3-5 times a day. Even my vet suggested bleaching her stains with hydrogen peroxide, but under her eyes. Haven't tried it since the peroxide can cause blindness. After multiple vet visits, their simple answer is, you have a white poodle, next time get a black poodle. lol





Tiny Poodles said:


> I know that Audi is a rescue, there are white poodles that don't tear stain - you just need to work with an honest breeder who will tell you if the puppy does or does not (usually from my breeder they do not)
> And even black poodles can tearstain - it just does not show as much!
> Teaka is the first silver that I have ever seen in person that has zero tear staining - even if I am a bad Mom and don't clean her eyes for days - zero stains (but I told my breeder that was important to me)!


Yep, my cousin's toy doesn't stain either. I am considering a red toy puppy from a reputable breeder when I'm in university. I know I'll probably end up rescuing a toy from a poodle rescue. It was interesting to see the vet say black poodles don't tear stain, when all dogs do, haha! You're lucky, she must be beautiful. If I may say so myself, Audi would be stunning without tear stains. Her groomer was raving about her hair and how healthy and full it is.


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Sweetp said:


> Have you tried Tearlax? I would try that and give him a good pet probiotic daily and see if that helps any.
> Yogurt is good but does not have a broad spectrum of micro organisms like a probiotic does. My dogs still get their Probiotic Miracle once a week.
> 
> Shasta has a delicate digestive system and she recently had knee surgery. She's been on it daily since her surgery and has had no loose stools or digestive upsets. :thumb:


Nope, I haven't tried any tear stain products. I asked my groomer and she said it is fine but not to overuse it. I'll look for a good probiotic, Audi's digestion seems good, she only poops once a day. She has firm and small waste. 

That is wonderful, I hope she's feels better! Audi has a bad knee too but it doesn't cause pain so I think we're fine(*knock on wood*).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sara&Audi said:


> Nope, I haven't tried any tear stain products. I asked my groomer and she said it is fine but not to overuse it. I'll look for a good probiotic, Audi's digestion seems good, she only poops once a day. She has firm and small waste.
> 
> That is wonderful, I hope she's feels better! Audi has a bad knee too but it doesn't cause pain so I think we're fine(*knock on wood*).


I am not kidding when I tell you that the eye envy original formula worked miracles for Tangee! Though I do think it is hit and miss, since it is topical and not ingested, how much can they absorb? So wouldn't it be worth the 20 bucks or so to try it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi (Oct 21, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I am not kidding when I tell you that the eye envy original formula worked miracles for Tangee! Though I do think it is hit and miss, since it is topical and not ingested, how much can they absorb? So wouldn't it be worth the 20 bucks or so to try it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


$20?!? That is very doable for us. The reason I never tried Angel Eyes is the cost. For Audi's size, a large bottle is used up quickly. Being 17 lbs, she would be running I believe $200-300 for her treatment which may not work. I'd rather donate that money to a shelter


----------

